# Golden Mystery Snail as a tank mate?



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I just got a golden mystery snail and some algae wafers, I was thinking of just putting him in a tupperware thing with a quarter of a wafer (the whole wafer is about dime sized) about once a week and let him nom on it until he's bored and then putting him back in my 20 gal. 

It's just him and my giant plakat Brutus in there. Does this seem like a good plan? I haven't had this type of snail before. He's in quarantine right now. The 20 gal is has about 10 live plants in it as well as a few fake ones and some decorations and is heated to 82 degrees. I do a 50% and 100% once a month, sometimes two 50% changes and a 100% change. The tank is unfiltered.


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a gold mystery snail (inca snail) and i looooove him. he's so fun to watch when he's roaming around the tank and pretty entertaining when he eats. some bettas dont get along with snails and will try to nip his antennae. mine are fine together. all depends on your betta. i feed my snail in the tank. the betta leaves the wafers alone. i just chip off a small part and put it in the tank next to the snail with my fish net. he'll eat all he wants. if he doesn't eat, sometimes turning off the light helps. they like it dark. whatever he doesn't finish after an hour or so, i fish out with the net. i feed him few days or so. he will not eat everyday. also, people complain about the mess snails leave. my tank doesn't have a lot of snail droppings in it. or at least i can't see a lot. i don't think they are that dirty. that's just my opinion.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

It's alright to have one, like someone said, they may nip at their little antenne or try to eat their eyes, but snails are really good at protecting themselves. First off, they have that flap thing and can shut really hard. Secondly, they grow back their eyes or antenne or whatever, and I've seen my snails get fast at pulling their eyes back in when my catfish gets near, because one time he tried to swollow it whole. and when my minnow was still alive, it'd try to eat its eyes and i noticed the snail got really fast after it's stuff grew back. 
so, while its best to have it with a mellow creature, it should do fine over time.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

You might consider doing more water changes. Snails can be somewhat messy and 2 or 3 water changes a month might not work.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Yeah; I'd recommend getting a filter, even if it's really small, it'd help at least some. It'd also oxygenate the water more, which would be very helpful aswell. Overall, a filters a good idea. It's called a filter for a reason, to filter out the bad (or some).


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for that ...insight Impolite. I have a filter but the current is too strong and I have not been able to baffle it.


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm assuming you have tried to baffle it. What method did you use? Have tried using an aquarium sponge? Or perhaps multiple methods of baffling at once?


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Yeah. I have. What I did, (I have a whisper in tank filter) in a 10 gal and you can open the bottom chamber where it sucks up water and I opened that, cut a plastic bottle to fit where the slits are, then burnt little holes in it. You want to make sure you make enough so that the flow is reasonable, and so the filter doesn't burn up.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's the happy couple!


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

hope they are living together peacefully!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Try fresh blanched vegetables as well...carrots,spinach,kale,mustard greens,collard greens,cucumber,zucchini, brocolli. My snails love green leafy vegetables blanched...and the green leafy stuff is full of calcium which is what snails need to grow nice big healthy looking shells...
I used to feed mine right in the fish tank..Just make sure not to leave the vegetables in there longer than 24 hours..
My fish kept biting off my snails antennae so I moved them into their own tank..haha


----------

